# the nitty gritty...



## Marco (Nov 14, 2006)

....on your favorite food(s) that you cook, what's in it, how do you cook it and why is it your favorite?

I bet you were wondering what this one was about oke: a favorite recipes thread perhaps?

Neways...TIA


----------



## NYEric (Nov 15, 2006)

This is an easy one for the meat eaters. A shell steak, in the cast iron pan, high heat, sear both sides, cut into strips and add Hi-sun Manderine marinade, then turn to sear the insides. Adds flavor and leaves the meat medium rare. Quick too! :clap:


----------



## adiaphane (Nov 15, 2006)

In a two gallon pot, I add salt, brown sugar, pepper, sage, fennel seed, bay leaves, (sometimes a vanilla bean), and dissolve in water. Then I put a whole chicken in it (4 lbs and under are best), and leave to brine in the fridge for three to five days. If I want to brine it for longer, I add less salt, otherwise, when the chicken cooks, it becomes too salty. Then I drizzle the chicken breast with olive oil, throw it in the oven at 450 for about an hour and a half. Brined chicken takes longer to cook, and I have noticed that the breast takes longer than the legs, so be sure to use a thermometer. No one likes raw chicken.

The brine mixture can be adjusted to however you like. THat's just my basic mix. Makes the most succulent, tender, and moist chicken ever.


----------



## Heather (Nov 15, 2006)

This is one I developed on my own, and a favorite to make and freeze at this time of year. 

Black Bean Buffalo Chipotle Chile

2 tbl. olive oil 
2 cups chopped onions (vidalia or red are good) 
1 tbl. chopped garlic 
1 pound ground buffalo (or beef if you can't find buffalo) 
1 tbl. cumin 
1 tsp. dried oregano (preferably mexican) 
2 tbl. (or to taste) red chile powder (I use new mexican chimayo, sometimes ancho, but you can use whatever kind you like) 
2 cups chopped tomatoes (either fresh or canned are fine) 
1 can Eden black soy beans (or black beans if you prefer)
2-5 chipotle chile en adobo with some of the sauce, chopped (to taste!) 
2 cups chicken stock (or to taste just enough to provide a little extra liquid) 

In a 2 quart saucepan, saute onions in olive oil until wilted down, add in garlic and saute a couple minutes. Add in ground buffalo, breaking up with a spoon. When buffalo is almost cooked through, add in tomatoes, chipotles, and spices and simmer a few minutes. Add in beans. Simmer a few more minutes and then pour in chicken stock (or substitute beef stock or water). The longer you simmer, the more blended the flavor would be, so, depending on time you can use more or less stock but you will need to cook it down until there is just a little extra liquid. Add in salt to taste in the middle of the simmering process. I don't find it needs more than a half-teaspoon or so. 

Serve with grated cheddar, avocado, chopped tomatoes, onions, sour cream as you wish.


----------



## Heather (Nov 15, 2006)

This is my family's standard mashed potato recipe for Christmas (to go with Prime Rib and green beans w/ shallots, rosemary, and chopped hazelnuts). 
I think the recipe came from Bon Appetit.

Garlic Cheddar Chipotle Mashed Potatoes

6 garlic cloves (or more to taste)
2 Tbl. olive oil
5 pounds Yukon gold potatoes, peeled, cut into 1-inch pieces
2 cups (packed) grated sharp white cheddar cheese (about 8 ounces)
4 ounces cream cheese, room temperature
1/4 cup (1/2 stick) unsalted butter, room temperature
1 1/2 teaspoons minced canned chipotle chilies or dried chipotle powder (to taste)

Preheat oven to 350°F. Toss garlic with oil in baking pan. Cover with foil; bake 30 minutes. Uncover; bake until garlic is tender, about 15 minutes. Cool; peel and chop.

Cook potatoes in large pot of boiling salted water until tender, about 25 minutes. Drain. Transfer potatoes to large bowl. Add garlic and remaining ingredients. Mash potatoes and beat mixture until smooth. Season to taste with salt. (Can be prepared 2 hours ahead. Cover; let stand at room temperature. Re-warm, stirring constantly, before serving, add a little milk if necessary to thin.)


----------



## Marco (Nov 15, 2006)

Heather you love the chipotle. 

I'm getting so hungry looking at all these recipes. I'm gonna have to try them all and hone my culinary skills


----------



## Ron-NY (Nov 15, 2006)

My favorite summer dish is sliced garden tomatoes arranged overlapping on a circular plate, drizzled with balsamic vinegar and olive oil. A few small fresh basil leaves, artistically arranged of course. Sprinkled onto this are capers, calamata olives and crumbled blue cheese....I miss summer already


----------

